# Nazi Fursuit at conventions?



## Nikita.Richtofen (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm a Nazi fur with a fursuit.

I have an armband (with a pawprint), a hat, and an Iron Cross Collor. 

I have an iron cross marking on my character tummy. 

I go to local furmeets, and everyone is fine with it there. But that's manly for the reason few people go, and I slowly introduced only to find out most of them are interested in the Nazifurism. 

But I'm going to my first fur con this year and I'm scared. I've read some posts, and seen a video where Nazi furs are treated very badly, and are not accepted. I really want to go, but I'm scared. I talked to the staff and they said it was fine, as long as I'm not running around and insulting people (which I won't), but what about they furries at the con?


----------



## JackTail (Mar 19, 2013)

There is a reason why Nazi furs get treated badly....

The whole Nazi bit of it being the reason.



Bit silly if you think it is a good idea going to any public place with any sort of Nazi stuff.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2013)

What makes you think that being a Nazi is a good idea in the first place? >__> You are essentially identifying with what some consider to be the worst scum of history, of course that is gonna cause problems!

And to be brutally honest, as a german the whole idea of this Nazifurry stuff is making me cringe all over the place!


----------



## Tiamat (Mar 19, 2013)

How about you wipe your ass with that suit instead? It will be an improvement.


----------



## Dokid (Mar 19, 2013)

Nazi is a word that most people tend to avoid. Which should be common sense considering their history with what is essentially inhumane acts and torture.

i would suggest that you leave the nazi stuff at home.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 19, 2013)

Even associating yourself with the Nazis is a crime in some countries. Yeah, I don't think going to a con in full Nazi gear is a good choice for obvious reasons.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2013)

Am I the only poster who doesn't make an immediate connection between taking an interest in nazi stuff and actually espousing nazi views? 

Obviously if other people think it is then it isn't going to be a good idea, eventhough it's not inherently offensive. I particularly find people's averse treatment of swastikas rather silly, when this pattern is everywhere, from Finnish airforce uniforms, ancient Hindi decorations and Middleage Bibles from the Farne islands. 

Nazisim doesn't own swastikas, and neither does the Nazi ideology own Nazi clothing.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Am I the only poster who doesn't make an immediate connection between taking an interest in nazi stuff and actually espousing nazi views?
> 
> Obviously if other people think it is then it isn't going to be a good idea, eventhough it's not inherently offensive. I particularly find people's averse treatment of swastikas rather silly, when this pattern is everywhere, from Finnish airforce uniforms, ancient Hindi decorations and Middleage Bibles from the Farne islands.
> 
> Nazisim doesn't own swastikas, and neither does the Nazi ideology own Nazi clothing.


I don't suggest that the OP's political views are in line with neo-Nazism, but rather going to a public place wearing clothing that is often associated with the Nazis is just asking for trouble and is a risk to the OP's safety.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2013)

Raptros said:


> I don't suggest that the OP's political views are in line with neo-Nazism, but rather going to a public place wearing clothing that is often associated with the Nazis is just asking for trouble and is a risk to the OP's safety.



More of a comment towards Tiamat and captaincool, liking nazi objects doesn't equate to identifying with them.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd say it's a bad idea but then again, given the difference between me and my fursona, I don't know if I should have an opinion one way or the other.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> More of a comment towards Tiamat and captaincool, liking nazi objects doesn't equate to identifying with them.



Dressing up as one and creating a character for themselves that is Nazi is sort of identifying with them.

I don't understand why people see an organisation responsible for one of the biggest wars the world has seen, millions of deaths, genocide, destroying large portions of Europe and attempting to subjugate the world, and go "oh, they sound like cool guys, I wish I could be one too.".

Here's an idea, OP. Go sell your suit. Sell your con tickets and spend that money to fly yourself to Germany. Go visit some of the concentration camps, then come back and tell us whats so great about pretending to be a Nazi.

Go on. If you want to pretend to be a Nazi, then you should understand the repercussions of what they did instead of remaining cut off from it and glorifying it like a complete inbred fucknut.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Dressing up as one and creating a character for themselves that is Nazi is sort of identifying with them.
> 
> I don't understand why people see an organisation responsible for one of the biggest wars the world has seen, millions of deaths, genocide, destroying large portions of Europe and attempting to subjugate the world, and go "oh, they sound like cool guys, I wish I could be one too.".
> 
> ...



and dressing as pirates for halloween?

Brutal, murderous, rapist pirates. 

Let's not get started on viking helmets. 

Owning nazi stuff, dressing up as a nazi etcetera does not automatically mean someone identifies as a nazi. 
A personal guess why some people like nazi stuff is that they're widespread as charismatic bad guys in films, stories and games, just like the other unsavoury characters I mentioned. Fiction rather than enjoying the thought of actual concentration camps and racial supermacy.

Seriously, stop confusing liking nazi stuff as being a nazi sympathiser.
Another shocker might be that wearing a crown doesn't make one a monarchist.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't think it's a good idea unless you want my boot surgically removed from your ass.
And Fallow, I've come across plenty of nazi furs that are racist as shit and were in it for what the nazis did and nothing more.  Even if this guy is just in it because he's interested is still fucking dumb.  Keep that shit at home.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> and dressing as pirates for halloween?
> 
> Brutal, murderous, rapist pirates.
> 
> ...



Ok, for one thing you can't compare pirates or Vikings to Nazis. Neither one of them were in to ethnic cleansing for one thing. Besides that, unless you're dressing up as Somalian pirates, there is literally nobody alive to have been directly involved with either pirates or vikings. Yeah, it's been 60 odd years, but it was kind of a pretty defining thing there.

And yeah, dressing up as one kind of does show a sympathy for them. If it was a collection or hobby, you wouldn't be trying to show it off to people in public.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Ok, for one thing you can't compare pirates or Vikings to Nazis. Neither one of them were in to ethnic cleansing for one thing. Besides that, unless you're dressing up as Somalian pirates, there is literally nobody alive to have been directly involved with either pirates or vikings. Yeah, it's been 60 odd years, but it was kind of a pretty defining thing there.
> 
> And yeah, dressing up as one kind of does show a sympathy for them. If it was a collection or hobby, you wouldn't be trying to show it off to people in public.




How about cowboys and american soliders from that period? They _were_ responsible for ethnic cleansing, in fact their ethnic cleansing was actually more decimating than the Nazis. British uniforms too are arguably a symbol of colonial rule. The Britons even invented the concentration camp and people affected by the British empire,which was much more widespread than the third reich and commited attrocities on huge scales too, are still alive. Yet still the colours fly over british castles, with british guards dressed in colonial red and bearskin hats imported from the colonies. 

Dressing up is just dressing up. It's not subscription to a philosophy. It can be, but it isn't automatically so. 
One of my friends is into the whole nazi objects thing. He has a trench coat and nazi helmet and gas mask, which he likes to wear. Does he actually sympathise with nazi views? Pfft as if. 

What views exactly do you expect the thead's OP, with their paw-print arm band, to espouse? That all fursuits should be blond and blue eyed?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 19, 2013)

OP, do it. Post pics.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 19, 2013)

Right, look.

Nazis are bad. There's no getting around it. I'm not saying that they should be wiped from history, because it's important to remember so it doesn't happen again, but dressing up and pretending to be a Nazi is objectifying the whole thing. Lots of people gave up their lives or were straight up murdered for what or who they were. Yeah, it might be casual or just a bit of fun, but in it's own way thats just as fucking bad as the rest.

I'm not denying the UK has had it's fair share of genocides or whaever, but not anything so widespread or rapid as the Nazi holocaust. It takes most countries decades to murder millions.

I'll ask you, Fallowfox. Have you gone to any of the concentration camps? Seen the direct consequences of the Nazi regime? Something that was so horrific, that pretty much an entire country doesn't even want to remember it happened. Something that left entire towns and villages still abandoned to this day because of the atrocities committed there.

And then you have people who dress up like the perpetrators and parade around in the getup. Because thats not wrong at all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Right, look.
> 
> Nazis are bad. There's no getting around it. I'm not saying that they should be wiped from history, because it's important to remember so it doesn't happen again, but dressing up and pretending to be a Nazi is objectifying the whole thing. Lots of people gave up their lives or were straight up murdered for what or who they were. Yeah, it might be casual or just a bit of fun, but in it's own way thats just as fucking bad as the rest.
> 
> ...



Comedy movies and games featuring nazis abound. A person wearing a ficticious nazi costume isn't going to objectify history in comparison. 

and nobody gave up their lives to prevent someone wearing a nazi themed fursuit. If anything _this_ sentiment is unreasonable and belittling. 

The british empire spread over a quater of the known world. Definitely widespread by my understanding of history. 

I've been to Ypres Belgium, although that's a _first _world war mass grave. In excess of 30,000 burried in one mass plot in the German cemetery and the town of ypres is no older than 80 years, eventhough it appears medieval. The whole thing was bombed to the ground and then painstakingly reconstructed. 

In comparison to the horrors of these continent wide massacre events, I'm sure the dead would be glad that you're concerned about a costume in their name.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Am I the only poster who doesn't make an immediate connection between taking an interest in nazi stuff and actually espousing nazi views?
> 
> Obviously if other people think it is then it isn't going to be a good idea, eventhough it's not inherently offensive. I particularly find people's averse treatment of swastikas rather silly, when this pattern is everywhere, from Finnish airforce uniforms, ancient Hindi decorations and Middleage Bibles from the Farne islands.
> 
> Nazisim doesn't own swastikas, and neither does the Nazi ideology own Nazi clothing.



People like the OP are turning the darkest part of the history of my country into a weird lifestyle thing that either they or the character that they created identifies with in some way. And that makes me throw up in my mouth quite badly.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> People like the OP are turning the darkest part of the history of my country into a weird lifestyle thing that either they or the character that they created identifies with in some way. And that makes me throw up in my mouth quite badly.



Your assumption, that dressing up as a nazi implies identification, is not justified. It could stem from an interest in history, nazi fashion or be fetishistic. 
As long as people aren't espousing nazi views there aren't grounds to get worked up over this, and if people are espousing nazi views...well...I won't much care whether they're wearing a uniform or not in such a scenario.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 19, 2013)

Personally, I say no...but that's your choice if you want to wear such a thing to a con.

But, I have seen Nazi furs at Anthrocon before and they did not sport the Swastika (Which is positioned wrong btw :V), and no one really said anything or did anything to them.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Your assumption, that dressing up as a nazi implies identification, is not justified. It could stem from an interest in history, nazi fashion or be fetishistic.
> As long as people aren't espousing nazi views there aren't grounds to get worked up over this, and if people are espousing nazi views...well...I won't much care whether they're wearing a uniform or not in such a scenario.



As I said, it's about identifying with nazis and turning that into a lifestyle. That is what I hate.
But yeah, Hitler did have a pretty good taste when it comes to uniforms!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2013)

Pro tip:

Go german *soldier*. That means Feldgrau, Balkenkreuz, and Stahlhelm. Wehrmacht/Heer, not Waffen-SS. Get a buddy to go Soviet soldier and have him with you, as if you're in a fursuit and he's your handler. That evens it out a bit. A lot of people are interested in the eastern front so it looks more like historical cosplay - which is what it should be, if you ask me.

Leave the Nazi white supremacist shit elsewhere. No swatstikas, no black, no red, and no brown shirts. And don't fucking Heil Hitler. 

Iron Cross would be okay as it's still in use today in some form by the Bundeswehr, but people are idiots and don't quite get it when explained to them.

The *best* advice I could give you is to drop your Nazi fanaticism altogether. It's okay to be interested in axis history, but holy shit, watch what you're doing.

Oh, and if anyone for whatever reason asks "what are you dressed as?" don't say anything with the word "nazi" in it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 19, 2013)

Gibby is that a swastika I spy in your signature perchance? [and your advice does sound rather useful]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Gibby is that a swastika I spy in your signature perchance?



Yes, yes it is.

The Stahlhelm I have on my desk has one on it too. It's _impossible_ to get one that _doesn't_ have a Swatstika on it unless it's straight from the factory before the decals have been applied. In the context of the old german army, like nearly every WW2 uniform the national flag (in this case, the tiny swatstika) was displayed somewhere on the uniform, such as the hammer/sickle on Russian helmets - both of which were the national flags of german and russia respectively.

So yeah, it's one of those impossible things.

ISNT HISTORY FUN

But really, there's a difference between this guy:






And these re-enactors:






The swatstika is displayed on the dude in the middle's helmet, but it is tiny, and it is accompanied by an accurate old Heer uniform. OP, be this guy.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 19, 2013)

Fuck WW2 Germans, dress up as a WW1 Central Powers soldier. Your uniform vaguely looks like a nazi uniform, and nobody will think you are a racist dickbag. 

Example. 

Austrians.

Or if you want to be an ottoman


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2013)

Aetius said:


> Or if you want to be an ottoman



These guys are pretty fly


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 19, 2013)

You have no idea how lucky you are you're asking to wear this costume amongst furries, dude. Most people are too shy to say anything - why don't you look up what happens when the National Socialists parade through a diverse neighborhood?

 Ugh, nevermind the nazi atrocities - I guess these people don't realize that wearing nazi uniforms does not make them look cool or badass, but like slimy attention whores. Attention whores that as the non-presence of the OP is proving, don't even have the courage to get out there and face the consequences of their trolling. What're you scared of, honey? Go to the con with your uniform, complete with swastika, perform some Seig Heils and bask in the glow of the reaction that you know very well you're going to get.

Jesus, you have at least a cursory interest in the most diabolical belief system yet known to man and you're too chicken to go out and own up to it? If your Fuhrer were alive today he'd probably consider you to be _less_ than a Jew.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Mar 19, 2013)

As long as he doesn't force some Hitler Nazi ideas on others, he'll be fine. He's just dressing up as a Nazi character. I don't see eny harm in it. 

And I can show that I know because I dressed up as a Klansman (KKK, and don't relate this to something involving Nazis ok) one day just to see what people would do, no one cared. Because I wasn't forcing enything into them. I know it's not exactly the same but it has the same overall idea. And no I'm not a KKK member or a Nazi fan.

Just make it obvious that you just look like one, but are not one.


----------



## Dokid (Mar 19, 2013)

Its more or less that if someone outside of the convention sees you, then you might run into some trouble. 

I personally love military uniforms and the way it changes through history but if there was some awful even connected to one era I would avoid wearing it out in public unless I was in a place where it was okay.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 19, 2013)

Bleedswhitefire said:


> As long as he doesn't force some Hitler Nazi ideas on others, he'll be fine. He's just dressing up as a Nazi character. I don't see eny harm in it.



So I could walk around in public in blackface and there wouldn't be any harm in it because I'm not shouting the n-word every five seconds?

Wait, this analogy is stupid.


----------



## powderhound (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't think there's anything wrong with wearing different uniforms less the insignia that people identify with hate. People do this all the time. Every 4th of July there is a parade and the local army jeep club has a huge turnout of surplus military vehicles. Guys with German ones often dress the part and razz the other side. No one is a hater, it's just guys having fun and I have never heard of someone being offended. However itâ€™s all pretty low key, no one is sporting swastikaâ€™s or saluting Hitler.

That said. I have friends who's families were touched by the holocaust and out of respect for them I would never, ever, even consider doing anything to make light of that. I once commented to an old women â€œthatâ€™s an interesting tattoo on your forearm, where did you get it?â€ (Oh god, I really had no idea, so awful.) She leaned right into my face with wide eyes and sprayed "Auschwitz!" You don't know who your audience is and the costume may have different meaning to other people than yourself. You have to decide how that makes you feel.

*Psychiatrist leans in*: "And how duz zat make you feel?"

The first question I would have is whatâ€™s the fascination rooted in? As tigercugar so eloquently said, if the interest runs deeper than the uniform, we probably can't help you.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 20, 2013)

And my own parents are very upset about me wearing a black wolf fursuit and taking on the role of a character who clearly is Afro-American. It's not like I'm hateful, just very jealous, that's all. I was told in high school, by no less than my teacher, that only black people could sing along to and enjoy soul music. If only she knew that I had a plan for making the switch, and being a Furry makes it possible.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 20, 2013)

Dokid said:


> I personally love military uniforms and the way it changes through history but if there was some awful even connected to one era I would avoid wearing it out in public unless I was in a place where it was okay.



Japan


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 20, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Japan



Reminds me of an anime series known as Axis Powers Hetalia, where each character is a country dressed in psuedo-military garb of that particular country. While wars between countries are covered, the overall tone of this Japanese cartoon series is that all the nations have to live in peace. If you absolutely have to wear a German-inspired military uniform, why not dress up as "Germany" from APH?


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey everyone, I have an idea! I'm going to dress up like a member of Al-Qaeda! I don't agree with them, but I like the way they dress. Especially with the bomb-vests. And most of all, their dickishness turns me on. :V

See how silly that sounds? I mean, you get to be point where you're cosplaying as Germany from hetalia and seig heiling in public, because it "turns you on" or some shit. I'm pretty sure nazifurs aren't history buffs, but rather have a fetish for nazi uniforms due to the symbol of such being oppressive. It's kinda like an SM thing. This is definitely objectifying nazis. So yeah, keep the brown shirts, armbands, and other stuff at home.


----------



## Troj (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey, OP, are you going to send me to the CUDDLECHAMBER? 

I'm sorry, but the associations I have for the word "furry" and the associations evoked by the word "Nazi" are so disparate, I just can't take it seriously. I can't stop chuckling at the idea of a fuzzy wittle animal dressed in Nazi regalia.
_
Vermussen der zoophiles aus rotten! _


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 20, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Hey everyone, I have an idea! I'm going to dress up like a member of Al-Qaeda! I don't agree with them, but I like the way they dress. Especially with the bomb-vests. And most of all, their dickishness turns me on. :V



If it works for Chris Brown, it can work for you too!

"Nazi-fur" sounds like a horrible oxymoron...A funny and Horrible Oxymoron.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 20, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Hey everyone, I have an idea! I'm going to dress up like a member of Al-Qaeda! I don't agree with them, but I like the way they dress. Especially with the bomb-vests. And most of all, their dickishness turns me on. :V
> 
> See how silly that sounds? I mean, you get to be point where you're cosplaying as Germany from hetalia and seig heiling in public, because it "turns you on" or some shit. I'm pretty sure nazifurs aren't history buffs, but rather have a fetish for nazi uniforms due to the symbol of such being oppressive. It's kinda like an SM thing. This is definitely objectifying nazis. So yeah, keep the brown shirts, armbands, and other stuff at home.



I have an interesting anecdote concerning this. My art department was told to come up with stereotypical characters. My brother's group painted a guy brown, wrapped a towl around his head and shoved a spray-painted toy gun in his hand. x3


----------



## Nikita.Richtofen (Mar 20, 2013)

Actually guys. Can everyone calm down for a second and let me explain a little further maybe?

I'm not wearing a full uniform over my fursuit.
I'm not going around heiling Hitler.
I'm not hating on people. 
I'm just simply interested into that part of history.
I like the all around. 
I just favor the nazi over others just slightly. I've never wanted to say "I'm a German soliders' Because I don't want people relating Germans solider to Nazi soldiers still. 
I just wanted to know if it would be alright if I fursuited with my hat, my armband (with a pawprint), and a little iron cross color. 
I didn't want to start a comment war inbetween people. I tought as furries would be nice to each other.


----------



## powderhound (Mar 20, 2013)

Nikita.Richtofen said:


> I thought as furies we would be nice to each other.



Haha, thatâ€™s a good one.

Seriously though, people are being nice.

No one can tell you if it will "be alright" or not. You have a smattering of opinions here which is good. Clearly some people take issue with it therefore you can presume a similar percentage will at the con as well. You run the risk of being hated by people you've never met. First impressions are always the hardest to change.

If youâ€™re going to do it, I vote loose the arm band. If Batty's going, be sure you can run faster than him.


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 20, 2013)

Nikita.Richtofen said:


> I tought as furries would be nice to each other.



If people form a negative opinion towards you from your post they have every right to express it, and you have every right to ignore it. And really...REALLY. Did you *REALLY *think you wouldn't get at least a little flack from your post?


----------



## Troj (Mar 21, 2013)

Even furries have standards--which is a _very _good thing!

Furry communities tend to get into trouble, I find, when they _don't_ have standards and expectations, to the point where they allow the wrong types of people to gradually take over and run the show.

Anyway, I can relate to being intrigued with fascist imagery, and I can dig being intrigued by the dark side of life and history. I realize that playing the villain doesn't always mean you are or want to be a villain in real life. Flirting with dark stuff doesn't mean you want to get married to it.

That said, especially because they can't always be certain of your real intentions here, many people will assume that your "flirtations" are reflective of your real interests and beliefs, and therein lies the whoopsie-doodle.

Long story short, if you don Nazi regalia, a lot of folks will rightly or wrongly assume you sympathize with Nazi beliefs. Most people aren't too keen on Nazis, so you'll get some blowback.

The only way you _might_ minimize the blowback is to go so over-the-top and so absurd in your presentation and act that people have to assume it's a parody or the like.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 21, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If it works for Chris Brown, it can work for you too!
> 
> "Nazi-fur" sounds like a horrible oxymoron...A funny and Horrible Oxymoron.


Heheh, holy shit I think I just pee'd a little.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 21, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> If people form a negative opinion towards you from your post they have every right to express it, and you have every right to ignore it. And really...REALLY. Did you *REALLY *think you wouldn't get at least a little flack from your post?



A _member of staff_ told them to wipe their arse on their costume. 

People making those comments and acting as if the OP was a nazi supporter should admit they were wrong.


----------



## Namba (Mar 21, 2013)

What the fuck, dude? I mean, for real, what reason can you give me that people aren't going to get pissed at you for going as a Nazi fur. I'm not going to chew you out because it seems as though enough people have taken care of that, and it's just really not my place to do that anyhow, but do you really expect anything different. I mean, _really_?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 21, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Heheh, holy shit I think I just pee'd a little.



If you thought that was funny... :V


----------



## Bir (Mar 21, 2013)

First off,

you want to know if you think it would be alright to attend a *convention* where people get together to dress up as* make believe* characters and creatures. I say go for it. I'm not a Nazi, I do not hate anyone, I don't have blonde hair or blue eyes, but that part of history does interest many people. I have a close friend who is making a career out of WWII history. 

If you are not in a building made for make believe characters and creatures, don't wear it. It will surely offend somebody (Even if you are, likely). Nobody is going to take the time to ask you if you're reenacting something when you walk into McDonald's or a train station or to a hotel. What you wear is your image - that's just what this day and age is. Unless you place a sign on your body bluntly saying that you are LARPing or something, someone might be offended, and depending on where you are that could mean big trouble for you. For example, don't go to MFF wearing that, Chicago (Like almost every town and city in the US) is not very Nazi friendly (Fake or real). 

I would just like to say that a character is usually a "second self." If your second self is a Nazi, and you are more than just interested in the history of the Nazi's then whatever, our words mean nothing, wear what you please and see how everyone treats you.

If you are simply interested in the history of Nazis then you should have enough respect for people that you don't wear Nazi memorabilia in public, that you don't paste it to your "image." 

The reason why it's different than wearing a pirate costume or something of that nature is because it's not from this time period. There are still people around who have been directly connected to the Holocaust and nobody is going to take it lightly, just for that reason. After those people have died off and there are no more "Grandmas" and "Grandpas" affiliated with it, then people will begin to lighten up about seeing Nazi uniforms and just might take one whole extra second to decide if you're an asshole or a history buff. I'm sure that if, in the Viking time period, people dressed up as Vikings and paraded around "pretending" that they'd be in trouble too. 

Not to mention, furries already get a bad rep, nobody needs to see furries relating with Nazis. So do us all a favor and dress as someone somebody actually likes!


----------



## anothersacrifice (Mar 27, 2013)

In a case like this you might want to think about the image you project instead of how you actually feel about a subject. Just because you think that the Nazi imagery is interesting and you haven't had trouble with it in the past, it's not exactly the best idea to take it to a large scale public area. Even if you're the nicest person on the planet, associating yourself with something that has such deeply negative connotations to the vast majority of society is begging for people to react badly. When you're in that suit remember that very few people are going to get to know you. They will see the Nazi gear and instantly assume that you are going to be racist and possibly worse. It's a lot less about truths here than perceptions. If you ran into someone that was dressed as something that you deemed incredibly offensive, you would want to avoid them right? No matter what your actual intentions, Nazism is a sore spot for a lot of people and you will get a lot of negative reactions. To remain safe and have a better time I would suggest keeping that suit for smaller meetings with like minded individuals. It's better to play it safe, it only takes one person being very deeply offended and deciding to do something about it to get you seriously hurt.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 28, 2013)

I know a thing or two about public reactions to wearing Nazi uniforms.  I am kind of a military history nerd with a thing for uniforms (especially Nazi uniforms).  Yes, I despise the Nazi's like any real human being should.  However I wore a Schutzstaffel uniform one Halloween to several university parties.  Surprisingly, the reaction was pretty positive, everyone admired me and posed for pictures.  It was only the next day when others heard about me that they became displeased and annoyed.  Yes, Nazi's are still a sore spot for a lot of people.  Even history nerds and cosplayers who just like the way uniforms look get misjudged.  I heard of an incident at a convention called Katsucon (I think) where several Hetalia Germany cosplayers were attacked by Jews who had their own convention nearby. Though I feel that it is ok to wear Nazi uniforms for cosplaying you still have to be careful.  My current cosplay for example is The Captain from the manga/anime series Hellsing.  Those of you who don't know about Hellsing, the primary antagonists is an army of Nazi vampires from WWII.  My cosplay was generally acceptable as Captain wears an M42 greatcoat with two small reichsadlers on the shoulders.  They are barely visible to all but close scrutiny.  This cosplay would be acceptable since it isn't a uniform that is obviously Nazi.  Now if I had done SchrÃ¶dinger, who wears a fully decorated uniform complete with a swastika band, then that would have been more of a problem.  However I'll leave it up to you to decide for yourself what is acceptable.

However I will say this: so called Nazi furs have no right to complain about fursecution.


----------



## Troj (Mar 28, 2013)

I would like to see a Hassidic Jewish furry. That would balance out the universe.


----------



## Xiz (Mar 28, 2013)

Perhaps wear the suit, but remove all nazi logos? Replace them with a red & black paw or something?

*poor attempt at finding a compromise* 

I tried.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 28, 2013)

Gibby said:


> These guys are pretty fly



Hunger and never ending wars caused that.They dont even had helmets.
Outmanned, out gunned, out matched but they won Independence for us new generations.

Thats a picture of Tunisia campaign but well we never held long on those African parts they wanted a new vassalage of a bigger empire anyway.
The biggest fights happend near today's capital uniforms were the same but shoes were short on supply ,sad but some of them ... they kinda ate shoes .....
Since they were made of naturel stuff.Those fly guys defeated 11 nations in the end.

Never take a cornered wolf lightly.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 29, 2013)

Well on Nazi topic 
Let everyone enjoy their choices.

Come on if you look at history there is a mass murder in every page.I saw Russian furs wore Stalin's concript soldier uniforms lol if Hitler was a murderer we would need a new word for Stalin.
I like history thats why I know some stuff that common people doesnt.It was Russians first attacked Poland and killed 17 000 Polish officers even they were surrendered*WW2*After WW2 Stalin himself tried spread Russian race by eliminating other non Russians.Crimea and Ukrain best examples of that millions died without a war.Americans attacked and firebombed Japanese civilian colonies away from mainland*WW2*.Hernan Cortez, some people went to his grave to honor him ,he deliberately killed civilians and betrayed his nation.*16th century*
So if we try to account all these acts and war crimes noone would able to retain their nationality, my best friend is German and she found that Furry + Nazi idealogy would never stayed together and its weird.I agree her on that but come on Nazi's had cool uniforms.

I have a fan art as my character in Panzer Ace uniforms cause I love panzer ,that wont make me a Nazi.It makes me someone admires some piece of equipment from past.My suggestion to OP.He can retain his uniforms but he shouldnt call himself a Nazi.Germany is a nation ,Nazis are an idealogy.He is a German, he can honor troops in ww2 era and admire them cause we all know soldiers carry out orders of politicians.


----------



## IFtheRavehound (Mar 29, 2013)

I personally find the internet's Nazi obsession downright ANNOYING. I blame stupid shit like Hetalia for the the glorification of Nazis and making them so cool and KAWAII DESU UGUU UGUU~~ ^_^ If you make your fursuit have a Nazi uniform, I'm gonna assume you're an idiot because ONE: what if a fur happens to be Jewish and they see a neon colored wolf sporting a Nazi uniform like they're so funny and edgey. And TWO: what if a German fur, who doesn't want to be associated with the shit or have their country be constantly reminded of that, sees that? They'll think you're a moron like any reasonable person would.


----------



## Teal (Mar 29, 2013)

IFtheRavehound said:


> I personally find the internet's Nazi obsession downright ANNOYING. I blame stupid shit like Hetalia for the the glorification of Nazis and making them so cool and KAWAII DESU UGUU UGUU~~ ^_^ If you make your fursuit have a Nazi uniform, I'm gonna assume you're an idiot because ONE: what if a fur happens to be Jewish and they see a neon colored wolf sporting a Nazi uniform like they're so funny and edgey. And TWO: what if a German fur, who doesn't want to be associated with the shit or have their country be constantly reminded of that, sees that? They'll think you're a moron like any reasonable person would.


 Have you ever even watched Hetalia?


----------



## Chernobyl-Hybrid (Mar 29, 2013)

truthfully the only place you can go to an anime con and get away with it. i seen a few hetalia, nazi germany and nazi prussia cosplayers that were treated normally.  <_< but to a furry convention, i would suggest you leave that stuff at home. there's very few people who are into nazi uniforms and appearel (which im  fine with, i do enjoy the uniforms.. they look nice. i also like the soviet uniforms to so.. lol ) but yes, i do suggest you keep your nazi stuff at home.  .-.


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2013)

IFtheRavehound said:


> I personally find the internet's Nazi obsession downright ANNOYING. I blame stupid shit like Hetalia for the the glorification of Nazis and making them so cool and KAWAII DESU UGUU UGUU~~ ^_^


Jokes on you because no where in Hetalia do they ever glorify the Nazi regime.

On a side note, it's one thing to say you're fascinated with the uniforms and everything but for going around calling yourself a Nazi fur implies you're also some white supremacist. To my knowledge, Nazi Germany/Prussia cosplayers aren't really thought as being completely acceptable at cons either. Sames goes for Soviet Russia.We kind of want to distance ourselves from the assumption that a majority of Hetalia fans are WWII glorifying weebs. 

And lastly, I wouldn't wear the armband at the very least.


----------



## Chernobyl-Hybrid (Mar 29, 2013)

Willow said:


> Jokes on you because no where in Hetalia do they ever glorify the Nazi regime.
> 
> On a side note, it's one thing to say you're fascinated with the uniforms and everything but for going around calling yourself a Nazi fur implies you're also some white supremacist. To my knowledge, Nazi Germany/Prussia cosplayers aren't really thought as being completely acceptable at cons either. Sames goes for Soviet Russia.We kind of want to distance ourselves from the assumption that a majority of Hetalia fans are WWII glorifying weebs.
> 
> And lastly, I wouldn't wear the armband at the very least.



perhaps i should have added that none of the nazi germany and nazi prussia cosplayers were wearing the nazi swatika. just a red armband .3. sorreh. but i dont judge a person on the bad side of the history. if they wish to cosplay it let them, if its done right.. more power to them.


IFtheRavehound said:


> I personally find the internet's Nazi  obsession downright ANNOYING. I blame stupid shit like Hetalia for the  the glorification of Nazis and making them so cool and KAWAII DESU UGUU  UGUU~~ ^_^ If you make your fursuit have a Nazi uniform, I'm gonna  assume you're an idiot because ONE: what if a fur happens to be Jewish  and they see a neon colored wolf sporting a Nazi uniform like they're so  funny and edgey. And TWO: what if a German fur, who doesn't want to be  associated with the shit or have their country be constantly reminded of  that, sees that? They'll think you're a moron like any reasonable  person would.



 dood, you never even seen hetalia have  you? No where in the anime is nazi's even mentioned. Nor are germany or prussia where any nazi apparel. ._. all the nazi stuff is completly fan mad. so i greatly suggest you watch the anime, before you bash it on things that are in correct ._.


----------



## Troj (Mar 29, 2013)

Willow said:


> Jokes on you because no where in Hetalia do they ever glorify the Nazi regime.



Of course, that doesn't necessarily mean much, given that, for example, Fight Club didn't mean to glorify Tyler Durden, and still, the movie managed to produce a huge mass of Durdenphiles who took away a message of, "Fight clubs are bitchin'."


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 29, 2013)

Xiz said:


> Perhaps wear the suit, but remove all nazi logos? Replace them with a red & black paw or something?
> 
> *poor attempt at finding a compromise*
> 
> I tried.


I believe OP _already_ stated they didn't sport a swastika, but rather a paw-print.



Willow said:


> Jokes on you because no where in Hetalia do they ever glorify the Nazi regime.
> 
> On a side note, it's one thing to say you're fascinated with the  uniforms and everything but for going around calling yourself a Nazi fur  implies you're also some white supremacist. To my knowledge, Nazi  Germany/Prussia cosplayers aren't really thought as being completely  acceptable at cons either. Sames goes for Soviet Russia.We kind of want  to distance ourselves from the assumption that a majority of Hetalia  fans are WWII glorifying weebs.
> 
> And lastly, I wouldn't wear the armband at the very least.




Nazi-fur is just a noun for all furries who are interested in wwII, although some may prefer to be known as 'wwII furs' I suppose. 
Similarly there are also Soviet-furs, who take an interest in the history of the USSR, for instance they might like soviet spacesuits. [although it's unlikely they will demand rich con attendees be sent to labour camps in siberia]


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Nazi-fur is just a noun for all furries who are interested in wwII, although some may prefer to be known as 'wwII furs' I suppose.
> Similarly there are also Soviet-furs, who take an interest in the history of the USSR, for instance they might like soviet spacesuits. [although it's unlikely they will demand rich con attendees be sent to labour camps in siberia]


Well I could say I'm a KKK fur but that I'm not a supporter of their ideals just that I'm interested in the ideology. But I guarantee you if I walked up to any one person (furry or not) and said "I'm a KKK fur", they're going to assume I'm a supporter. 

See it's cool if you understand what you're talking about but not everyone else will.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 29, 2013)

Willow said:


> Well I could say I'm a KKK fur but that I'm not a supporter of their ideals just that I'm interested in the ideology. But I guarantee you if I walked up to any one person (furry or not) and said "I'm a KKK fur", they're going to assume I'm a supporter.
> 
> See it's cool if you understand what you're talking about but not everyone else will.








Spanish priests actually have a similar problem.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 29, 2013)

Bluey said:


> Hunger and never ending wars caused that.They dont even had helmets.



...yeeaaaahhh, steel helmets weren't introduced to any nation's military until the brits tried it in 1915 (the germans followed the year after) because they weren't considered useful in a war where generals were accustomed to old line-infantry tactics and using pretty caps instead, as helmets had no prior practical application in those old fighting scenarios. 

It had nothing to do with poverty or other kinds of suffering.

Edit: Whoops I thought we were talking about WW1 soldiers.

Yeah the Tunisia campaign's fighters in WW2 didn't lack helmets. However there were a lot of instances where soldiers simply didn't even bother wearing their helmets, on _both _sides. I don't know where the hell you heard about people eating their shoes.


----------



## Xiz (Mar 29, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I believe OP _already_ stated they didn't sport a swastika, but rather a paw-print.



Woopsie my bad.


----------



## Bluey (Mar 29, 2013)

Gibby said:


> ...yeeaaaahhh, steel helmets weren't introduced to any nation's military until the brits tried it in 1915 (the germans followed the year after) because they weren't considered useful in a war where generals were accustomed to old line-infantry tactics and using pretty caps instead, as helmets had no prior practical application in those old fighting scenarios.
> 
> It had nothing to do with poverty or other kinds of suffering.
> 
> ...



Actually sorry I told it kinda random,Ok from start Tunisia Campaign also known as Italo-Turkish Wars 1911-1912 Thats where that picture was from.
Army in Tunisia and Libia were fighting for years under a siege, Ottomans tried to recover the army by sending fresh officers but
war was lost there but Allied forces never stopped there Egypt,Balkans,Iraq and Armenia also fallen, hunger and ill supplies were always been a trouble a war on 6 fronts away from garrison.

After WW1 Invasion of Anatolia began the main garrison but Nation was already spent, its armies were desimated and starvation began.Allies tried to take over end Ottoman Empire till 1923.They had planes,armored cars, helmets, modern submachine guns, helmets and a navy supporting them from seas.Its a miracle today we have a nation.


----------



## Euro (Apr 2, 2013)

even I facepalmed a little bit >_X

even if its oh I have a band and its a pawprint, No.  I would say just don't do it.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Apr 3, 2013)

Well that's one way to make every Jewish, black, brown, and gay fur run in the opposite direction.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 3, 2013)

Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> Well that's one way to make every Jewish, black, brown, and gay fur run in the opposite direction.



Because as we all know there simply are not any jewish black brown or gay Nazi-furs? x3

Performing a search for nazi on fa should at least persuade us that there are rather a lot of gay nazi-furs. Difficult to tell by fursona what race or religion someone is though.


----------



## Lunar (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd say take the stuff with you, but hold off on wearing it.  I myself am just getting into WWII reenacting as the Luftwaffe 
 I don't see anything wrong with it.  My ancestors were probably treated horribly by the Nazis (I'm Polish) and I'm a gay atheist.  But people are going to assume that you believe in Nazi views and such.  They won't even give you the chance to explain yourself.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Apr 4, 2013)

Lunar said:


> I'd say take the stuff with you, but hold off on wearing it.  I myself am just getting into WWII reenacting as the Luftwaffe
> I don't see anything wrong with it.  My ancestors were probably treated horribly by the Nazis (I'm Polish) and I'm a gay atheist.  But people are going to assume that you believe in Nazi views and such.  They won't even give you the chance to explain yourself.



Truth to that, people never let you explain your point of view, once they see you a certain way, nothing short of an intervention will change their mind.  An old quote sums this up nicely, "you never get a second chance to make a first impression".

As for Hetalia making wearing Nazi uniforms popular, what about Hellsing?  True, Hellsing wasn't as popular as Hetalia but it's been around much longer.


----------



## Avindur (Apr 4, 2013)

As mentioned above, prejudice is your worst enemy here.  Next to not wearing it all, replace any Swastikas. If not, then you are one brave bastard my friend.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 6, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> It just so happens that what the Nazis did was so heinous that people still feel this 'prejudice' seventy years after the fact.


 Heinous, yes. But what the Japanese did in Manchuria was more brutal. And there were many more deaths in Russia under Stalin. 
I'm thinking that this 'prejudice' has a lot to do with the special significance that the Abrahamic religions place on the Jews.


----------



## Dokid (Apr 6, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Heinous, yes. But what the Japanese did in Manchuria was more brutal. And there were many more deaths in Russia under Stalin.
> I'm thinking that this 'prejudice' has a lot to do with the special significance that the Abrahamic religions place on the Jews.



The rape of nanking was awful. So awful that even the nazi's were appalled by it. 

I also think that people feel like it was closer to home with this. Not to mention that the US school system has you learn it and there are so many young adult books about it. You don't see many people researching or reading about what happened in Manchuria or Nanking.


----------

